# Alesis Multimix8 Firewire & Windows vista Home Premiun



## romantavio (Sep 22, 2007)

Hola amigos.

Tengo un problema y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión. 

He comprado una mesa de mezcla Alesis multimix8 firewire y tengo el Windows vista. Me he bajado los controladores desde la web de ALESIS (según ellos son para vista 32bits). Todo se ha instalado correctamente. No tengo problemas de incompatibilidad segun el sistema. He conectado la mesa al PC via firewire y aquí es donde empieza los problemas. 
cuando reproduzco cualquier archivo de audio, la reproducción se corta en cuestión de segundo y no vuelve a escucharse. La mesa de mezcla se encendida como si no hubiera reproducción alguna. Sin embargo si paso a escoger los altavoces del Pc pues todo vuelve a la normalidad. Habrá alguna incompatibilidad con la mesa que el PC no capte? o quizás sea lo que yo crea que es, EL CABLE Firewire?
si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia me gustaría saberlo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## alogic (Oct 19, 2007)

hola
windows vista, xp, pro home..... el problema es de configuracion de drivers, fire wire es de mac y funciona al dedillo, mas velocidad , mas lineas de in/out mayor resolucion de bits , pero mira que tengas el mismo tipo de firewire que pide la alesis. supongo es un firewire 800 este no funciona bien con el comun que es a 400Mhz, compruebalo casi todos los fires rulando en pc´s son de 400. y si puedes usar XP mejor , vista todavia no está lo suficientemente optimizado como para trabajar con sonido, busca XP vs VISTA y veras que la diferenia en la misma maquina son 5 o 6 lineas con pluguins. Tambien supongo que a quien le tenga embaucado no se le puede hacer cambiar de opinion, sera que tiene algo que ver con el representante de windows jejeje 

 un saludo espero te ayude a solucionar


----------

